# Kuk Sool Won Grandmaster In Sun Seo Video Clip!



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2007)

http://tvpot.daum.net/clip/ClipView.do?clipid=348245&page=1&rowNum=1&q=서인선

It does take forever to load though!


----------



## terryl965 (Jul 27, 2007)

It loaded pretty fast for me, the movement had a nice flow to them and I love the music was'nt that from the good the bad the ugly?


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jul 27, 2007)

terryl965 said:


> It loaded pretty fast for me, the movement had a nice flow to them and I love the music was'nt that from the good the bad the ugly?


 
Hey Terry glad you liked it and yes the music was from The Good, The Bad and the Ugly!


----------



## Chizikunbo (Aug 11, 2007)

Brian R. VanCise said:


> http://tvpot.daum.net/clip/ClipView.do?clipid=348245&page=1&rowNum=1&q=서인선
> 
> It does take forever to load though!



Nice Clip Brian, a rare find....

It should be noted that GM In Sun Seo is no longer affiliated with his brother In Hyuk Suh's Kuk Sool *Won*...he was 9th dan Chief Master of the Won for many years, as well as head of the Korea Kuk Sool Association (which his brother In Joo Suh now runs)...GM In Sun Seo now spends his time with his Hanminjok Hapkido Association, and World Kido Federation ;-) Just FYI


----------



## Art of the Warrior (Aug 17, 2007)

We have a video clip of GM Seo, In Sun on our website that you guys may enjoy.  http://www.artofthewarrior.com/VideoClips.html


----------

